# Augen Ereader



## The_5treet (Sep 29, 2011)

My son bought an Augen ereader about 6 months ago and recently the screen got broke on it. he has tried to call them and use their website to find out if he cam get a new screen but all paths lead to a dead end. has anyone else had any problems with this company ?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Augen Android Tablet was a notorious failure among gearheads, among other things they cloned their Android installation from a cell phone without adjusting it to be a tablet or bothering to get permission to use some of the controlled features of Android such as the Market. I'm not not surprised the ereader has problems. I know from the experience of two "physical" (not internet) friends that their customer service stopped responding to inquiries long ago.

I heard in a posting on an Android blog a few months ago that Augen had gone out of business as a company. A quick Google found this to confirm:

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/07/06/rip-augen-2009-2011-e-reader-tablet-maker/


----------



## The_5treet (Sep 29, 2011)

Well that answered that question, time to get a new eReader then,
Thanks


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Would recommend you get some form of the Kindle.


----------

